# Worms!!!



## farmchica22 (Sep 6, 2004)

While watching my 2 D. auratus frogs just a few minutes ago I happened to glance over at some of their stool that was obnoxiously attached to the side of the glass. It was then I noticed 3 thin, white, almost translucent worms. Having seen this I now believe it to be the reason why one of them isn't quite as fat as the other...

Any suggestions on how to get rid of the worms? Or where I could get some dewormer?

Thanks!!!

Jen


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

Jen-

Stay calm :shock: . There is a good chance that this is a harmless worm called a grindle worm. They come in on plant soil, moss, etc and are actually good for the tank (they help break down frog poop). I believe that they are related to the earthworm. Look at the worm closely, how long and thick are they? These worms are about as thick as a sewing thread and white or transulucent. Tapeworms shed off in tiny segments and many nematodes are too small for your eye to see. Still its better to be safe than sorry. Have a fecal done to find out if they have any parasites and then treat accordingly. Hopefully its just the grindle worms (if you can get a pic I would be more help.)

Good luck,

Mike


----------



## farmchica22 (Sep 6, 2004)

It sounds like that might be what I'm seeing. I did just add live moss to the tank, so that could be why they just showed up. Here's the picture you requested: 









Thanks for the identification help!

-Jen


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

Jen-

The picture is just a little too far away..can't tell what is is. Any chance on a closer picture? The color looks like grindle worms but I could give a better ID with a closeup.

-Mike


----------

